# Aptio setup Utility screen when booting



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

hello. New here. I have a Asus laptop running windows 8. When I boot up the laptop it pulls up a “Aptio setup Utility” screen with all kinds of options on it. I’m trying to just get the laptop to get to the home screen. When I click save and exit it just comes back up any guidance would be so great full. 

Thank you


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Use the right/left arrow keys to select Boot at the top of that screen and post a picture of the resulting screen please.


----------



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

Here


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Not much to see on that latest picture.

At the first screen under 'Main' near bottom right if it says F1 Generic settings/defaults or similar try pressing F1 then F10 to Save and Exit.
If that doesn't help try F9 if that says Optimal settings/default then F10 to Save and Exit.


----------



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

I’ve done both those that you have mentioned and the screen goes away and comes back up again


----------



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

Any other advice ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Have a good look around in the Bios and see if the hard drive is shown and if it is check that it's the first boot device.


----------



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

No idea what you mean. What am I looking for when looking for the hard drive ? This is all a foreign language to me pretty much


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Main" and "Boot" didn't show the presence or absence of a hard drive. I'd next try "Advanced." Since every BIOS is different you have to "look around" and we cannot possibly know exactly where. Also, unless you tell us what hard drive is installed we cannot suggest exactly what text to look for.


----------



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

Can you tell what hard drive is in there if you open it up. ? I’ve had it opened up recently


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

They usually (always?) have a label on them.


----------



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

This is all I got


----------



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

Here


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does Advanced - SATA Configuration show anything useful?


----------



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

Here


----------



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

No one really knows how to fix this ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

At the screen in your latest photo press Enter and change the Sata mode to IDE/Pata/legacy (or similar, not RAID) then F10 to save and exit. Any difference ?

Just after switching on do you see any message(s) on the screen before it goes into the Bios ?


----------



## Boosted (Apr 30, 2019)

No when I turn the computer on and goes straight to this screen. I changed SATA to IDE 
F10 and exit and it goes away then pops back up to bios


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

You could try turning off "secure boot" off under the security Tab and see if it will boot to the hard drive. Having the SATA on IDE makes it more compatible but may bluescreen on you.


----------

